# Goat not Pooping!



## tduerson (Jul 24, 2004)

My goat has Polio and Listeriosis. I ahve been treating her for 2 days now with some improvement. I have had a hard time keeping her hydrated, but she just urinated 2 times in the past hour (Tuesday Evening) for the first time since Sunday Evening, so I am getting this a little under control. Now my problem is trying ot get her to poop. she pooped one time Sunday evening, about the size of a quarter and that has been it. I have been giving her MOM's today and nothing has happened yet. Does anyone have any suggestions. 
Thanks
Tina


----------



## Milking Mom (Oct 2, 2004)

Is she eating enough to make poop? If she isn't eating much she might not need to go poopy. If she is eating normally and not pooping then I would give the MOM a few hours to try and work and if not maybe drench her with some mineral oil. How are you hydrating her? Is she drinking plenty water now or are you drenching her? Do you have any fluids you can give her sub q under the skin. Your vet should give you a bag of fluids and a i.v. set (We sold them for $15.00 for the bag and set at the vet clinic I worked at) If he will give you a bag of fluids, just put a bubble about the size of your fist under the skin around her shoulder. You can do this 3 or 4 times a day alternating areas that you put the bubble of fluids. Don't put too much fluid at one time.


----------



## elly_may (Aug 27, 2004)

What is her temperature and how are her rumen contractions. The milk of magnesia should encourage contractions if they were minimal before as it will try to empty the contents of the rumen.

Have you tried giving her yogurt or Probiotics as well to keep the rumen flora active. Make sure you give the Thiamine (B1) if you are giving antibiotics too. 

Keep us posted as to how she is doing.


----------



## Sondra Peterson (Dec 5, 2002)

My guess is she isn't eating enough to poop but hyrdration is your biggest worry here once you get her fully hydrated and she starts eating then probably this pooping won't be a concern. Are you treating her with probios? B1 ? have you read the article on tenneseemeatgoat.com site as suggested. Really I am just at a query here and am pumping this to the top for others to see and maybe have some suggestions


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

I have delt with this before it is a long process, Dont give up.Try a dish liquid bottle to give her water in the side of the mouth.Is she laying flat out?If at all possible keep her proped in the normal laying position, if you have to prop her with hay bales.If you ever use mineral oil mix it with something else its too light for a goat to swallow and can be asperated in to the lungs.like molassas, it is itself a laxative.


----------



## GoatTalkr9 (Aug 1, 2002)

We've been battling septicima listeriosis here for a month. We saved one so far,another is on her way to recovery. The male was given up on by the vet. We brought him home,started massive doses of penicillan,large doses of Fortified B,drenched him 3 times a day..even had to resort to a gut punch once during the worst part. Our biggest struggle was keeping food in him,and bloat. We gave him a bottle of Ensure twice daily,probios twice daily,drenched him with electrolytes in a 60cc syringe 3 times daily.Mylanta sometimes twice daily for his stomach.Oberhalsikid is right..it's a struggle! It comes down to the goat's will to live and YOUR willingness to put all out when the goat is too weak to fight for itself. We didn't hear any rumen activity for several days,and poop was minimal..there were 4 days that I don't think I saw ANY bowel movements. Recovery is slow but sure. The male is now back in the big boy lot with his pals,the doe is still in her second week of battling this and in a stall by herself. Good luck with your goat,and keep your hopes up. We've fought polio AND listeriosis here,and won.


----------



## tduerson (Jul 24, 2004)

I want to thank everyone for the advice and encouragment. It gets to a point when you think your goat is not going to make it and you almost want to give up. I felt like Monday I was just prolonging her suffering and wanted to just keep her comfortable and let her go, because I had been doing all the meds. and she kept going down hill. I was told to never give up and I decided to give her one more dose of meds and to raise the dosage some and the next time I went to check on her I started to see improvement. BOY, am I gald I did not give up. She is doing better each day. She actually nibbled on some hay today and is holding her head up really good. All in all I am happy with her progress so far.
Tina


----------



## Sondra Peterson (Dec 5, 2002)

Tina CONGRATULATIONS!! what wonderful news.
Nope I never give up even when I should. Now will tell a little calf story. Am leaving out a whole lot but using all methods you have used for this goat and continuious every 2hrs force feeding Fortified BComplex shots, antibiotics, etc etc etc. This calf was a neighbors when I found out abt her was 1mo old and had been down 3wks. Took me another mo and 1/2 to get her up on her feet.
I would put her over a hay bale , massage and move her legs as if she was walking. Finnally brought her over with my goats for company plus easier on me.
At 3 mo she finnally could get up on her own. She of course now thought she was a goat HA! I keep her over here for over a year and she went home to roam in the pasture next in Nov. She is stunted in growth, has a little limp but otherwise good. Everyone told me to give up and put her down but this now is a great little pet who loves her goats and everyone else. She even knows how to butt :haha:


----------



## Sondra Peterson (Dec 5, 2002)

Some moderator needs to figure out the IP on this person using two different guest names and block them from posting. This above url is not fit for Children to view


----------



## tduerson (Jul 24, 2004)

ahimowa said:


> ok,this answer, please ===> www.medasde.tip.uk


You are sick. Dont you have anything else better to do than to act like an idiot. You need to get a life. 
Everyone, PLEASE do NOT click on this link the idiot who sent it is sick in the head.
Tina


----------



## debitaber (Jun 6, 2003)

ATTENTION AHIMOWA, you are one sick pup. stop, we have children that some times post, if they are having a problem with their goats. so stop with the garbage. we nned to have someone figure out where this guy is posting from, and stop him.


----------

